# Tumbleweed hut



## nivoldoog (Jul 21, 2010)

So I am sure most of you have been walking down a road, and needed a place to crash but the only shit around you is tumble weeds, and sage brush.

Well while in Wyoming, got caught in a rain/snow/wind storm and needed a place to sleep on the side of the high way. Didnt have a tent, or a tarp, but I did have an army pancho that really was not that big. So what I did to get threw the night was gathered up all the tumble weeds, and some of the sage brush. And started stuffing it around the largest bush I could find. Making thick(If slightly pores) walls, and put my pancho over(Wish I had a tarp). I found with enough brush, it made for a decent shelter, I stayed mostly dry, and slept alright, even managed to keep some heat.

Not the best of living conditions... but it sort of worked. Looked really funny in the morning with a HUGE big ass ball of tumble weed next to the Highway tho.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

right on.... nice improvisational skills
its shit like that thatll keep ya alive :]


----------

